# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  found some great brochures

## travelworld

Hi,

I was away in ilkley working for a week last week and came across a travel shop that was brill it is not your normal holiday shop and I picked up some brochures called Travel 2. I got one for Africa, Asia and Australia. They are really good as they give tours you can do as a group or on your own, give hotels, train ideas, tours, places to see, weather etc etc


Not sure if you can dsay the shops name but I will then if I cant then I am sure someone will tell me or take it off for me. The shop is called Footloose Adventure Travel they also have a web site.

It has given me a few ideas for my next RTW trip which wont be until 2010 but hey thats only a year and a half away so not that long for planning a trip for about 5/6 months!!!!

Gill x

----------


## ankita1234

Can you really travel around the world??

----------


## hutbephotmb24h

Bạn sẽ đi khắp thế giới? Đó sẽ là một trải nghiệm thú vị mà chúng ta sẽ không bao giờ quên.

----------


## denicharlotte

interestinginteresting

----------


## denicharlotte

interesinterestingting

----------


## dianesawyer

That's great.

----------

